# a taste for bunnies



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You may want to add a tapeworm treatment to your list of things to worm for - I am not sure whether such young rabbits would be a vector or not, though.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ummmmm, maybe normal for some dogs. Sunny is the Official Bunny Hunter of the neighborhood and just wants to chase them, so they run, and not grab them or hurt them. (He is definitely a lover not a fighter). Yesterday, while on a long walk, we came across the youngest bunny I have ever seen (soo tiny) and Sunny bounded over, as it hopped away, and ran very slow and watched it with his tail wagging all the while. Personally, I think he just wants to play! He got totally within range to grab the bunny if he wanted to ---- he actually slows down if they don't hop away quickly!


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

> He got totally within range to grab the bunny if he wanted to ---- he actually slows down if they don't hop away quickly!


I wish! She's like a shark that has a taste for humans, now that she got one, she doesn't even hesitate. I guess she's not quite as domesticated as I would like....


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I guess it depends on the dog. I have heard stories of people in the neighborhood who have dogs that wouldn't give it a second thought!


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ugh. We have a nest in our yard now too. We've been keeping the dogs on tie outs and away from the nest. There are two babies. I don't know much about bunnies but I think they are almost old enough to not need mom anymore. I've been marking the nest with bog pieces of grass in an X so I could tell if the momma was coming back. Today, for the first time, the grass isn't moved  If its still the same tomorrow I might have to intervene.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

> If its still the same tomorrow I might have to intervene.


I actually called the wildlife center in our town and they said to move the nest to safety and mom should be able to find them. We were about to do that, but I thought she had moved the rest, so we didn't....oops. I never realized they just make a nest on the ground - it's practically like a platter of appetizers for my pup


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Your girl has put herself on a "RAW" diet. lol I am sorry, I know it's not funny.


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't want to move mine because there really is nowhere nearby to move them that would be safe. I thought about putting them in the yard next to us because the house is vacant but I think that is too far. I think they are pretty old so we shouldn't have to keep the dogs away from them for too long.


----------



## robby69 (Apr 29, 2012)

We recently moved, and at our old house all of the neighborhood bunnies would sit just outside the length of the spoo's tie outs.. I changed the length of their tie outs every so often.. you should have seen the bunnies scurry then. Our spoo's were constantly barking at them inside, outside.... We moved to the lake and thankfully no more bunnies, but I am just waiting until they replace their fun with squirrels and geese.


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

She did catch a squirrel once, but it had a bit more fight in it than the bunnies, so she dropped it pretty quickly.
Carley's Mom - That is actually what I was telling myself when she ate them! I was trying to make myself feel better about the situation -lol!


----------

